

It’d have the fifth largest population in the world (infographic) - maudlinmau5
http://venturebeat.com/2012/07/19/runescape-hits-200-million-accounts/

======
jond3k
Let's draw a distinction between registered users and active users. Browser
games have notoriously high inactivity rates. Many - perhaps most - create
accounts, play once and never return. This doesn't include the number of users
who have multiple accounts, macro miners etc.

